
Show HN: Mixonset – Lazy DJ app AI-mixes playlists with beatmatched transitions - boris_but
https://apps.apple.com/ca/app/mixonset-your-personal-dj/id1477282813
======
leshokunin
Interesting! Would love to see it in action. Is there a demo of f it at a
party?

